# Sail Fish



## blsmnsz (Mar 23, 2009)

Fished out of Seagrove beach last week... Really slow but did manage to hook up with a sail fish in 40 feet of water using a frozen cigar minnow. Fought it for a few minutes before he made one final jump and broke my wire leader. My son was able to capture the last jump...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man. I bet that got the heart to racin!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome experience!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah that was an awesome feeling I imagine!!! I had the same happen with me with Tarpon! Had several hook ups but no glory of a kiss yet!!! Still an awesome feeling!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice!! Glad people are out there enjoying this weather!


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

That is so awesome, way to go. 
And good job to your son for snatching that photo.


----------



## CrabbyChas (Oct 13, 2016)

I hooked one a couple weeks ago on a big sand perch I was trolling. Dragged me 2 miles down the beach before it threw the hook.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

What kind of leader did you have on with that sand perch?

I sometimes wonder if its worth having a rod rigged with 50lb mono, I would have to weather cutoffs from kings but it may improve the chances for blackfin or sails.


----------



## CrabbyChas (Oct 13, 2016)

6" steel leader attached to 30lb flouro.


----------

